# Two PDF Files To Print Off / One Successful / Other Not ???



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

:banghead::facepalm: My Son had sent me an email with 2 PDF File Attachments asking to be Printed Off.. 1st PDF File was Successfully Printed Off. 2nd PDF File , you could bring up and see what was in the PDF File to Print Off .. Once you gave the Command to Print , Printer was Found and Color or Black & White was chosen.. Indicator showing what the Printer See's (Blank) same for the rest of the pages in the PDF File.. 

The How Come & Why Of It ?? If one was successful , why not the other.. All I can think of, the original sender had filled in my Son's name , phone # , email address .. He was to fill in the rest.. I'm thinking this action may have created the Road Block as the Form was not Blank ?? Thoughts & Opinions Appreciated, Can I get around this somehow ??


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Before going to deeply into this, have him send the 2nd file again. I'm assuming you were able to open it.


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

Corday said:


> Before going to deeply into this, have him send the 2nd file again. I'm assuming you were able to open it.


:angel: Yep, I originally tried going through my Gmail Acct. to No Avail.. At that time Both PDF's wouldn't respond .. Switched to my iPad email app, 1st PDF was successfully printed off.. Yes I can Open the 2nd PDF in the email, but that is as far as I can get with any measure of success.. :whistling: Following the links to Print Off 2nd PDF, the Window showing what the Printer see's is (Blank).. Stumped :hide: Why One would be successful and the Other Not .. When Both PDF's came from the same App Source Original Sender Used..


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Make sure you're not trying to print 2 pages to one sheet. In fact, recheck all printer options.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

_Save_ the PDF documents to your desktop or download location. Open the _Saved_ PDF that wouldn't print, then go* File/Print*.


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> _Save_ the PDF documents to your desktop or download location. Open the _Saved_ PDF that wouldn't print, then go* File/Print*.



:hide: Unfortunately we are WiFi and iPads Only in this Household..


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Can't you save to a file?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It doesn't matter if you are WiFi or Ethernet cable or if just an iPad, you can still Save your document


----------

